# My First Mods



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Today I did my first mods....

1. Installed the Oxygenics shower head. Wow... what a difference! The water stays hot for longer and the pressure is stronger.

2. Installed the Coleman Mach digital thermostat. This makes quite a difference too. The furnace kicks on and off at a narrower interval keeping the temperature more stable. And you can tell exactly what the temperature is too. It was also easily changed to Celsius...

I ordered the thermostat through rvplus.com. It was great service and it was the cheapest price I could find. I was able to have it delivered to the RV park in AZ.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Now that you have started, you can never stop. Let the flood gates open.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great start! I have some of the same mods in mind as you. I have been buying up parts all winter and squirreling them away for Spring. Rehabbing this old house now. Get to the new Outback in a couple months.


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> Today I did my first mods....
> 
> 1. Installed the Oxygenics shower head. Wow... what a difference! The water stays hot for longer and the pressure is stronger.
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to install the C/M digital thermostat that my DW got me for Christmas. The OEM one has stuck a few times (one time cool another time heat).

Michael


----------

